# RIP Little CU :(



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Today my family lost yet another dear old pet. 

Our 17 year old cat died this morning from what we assume to be kidney failure...we have known for a while that the end was probably near, but we had really hoped we would have a bit more time with her. 

I know she's not a golden, but I felt I should share her with all of you, she was such a great part of my life growing up.

If you could spare a few thoughts for my brother too...this was his cat mostly, and she was his little shadow ever since he was 6 years old. He is now 23, so this is an especially devastating blow for him. 

I have done a memorial post on my blog, with pictures of us with CU all throughout our lives... You can find it here. 

RIP CU xoxo


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

SO sorry to hear this.  I can understand that this has to be a very hard loss, growing up with a pet is a special bond.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear about losing CU. She looks so sweet and I know she will be dearly missed by your family. She has a couple friends waiting for her at the bridge! RIP CU!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. It is especially hard losing the ones that have taken you into adulthood.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Cat can be very much loved pets. We lost our very much pippi Longstocking at age 17. She had been sick a day in her life. she died the Monday before Easter in 2007. I miss that sweet cat to this day. I am sorry for your loss and do understand that cats can be loved so very much////and missed.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So sorry for your family's loss..... she looks and sounds like a very special kitty... it's so hard to lose our sweet pets.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to you and your family for the loss of CU. It doesnt matter what type of animal it is the pain is no less when you love them. Run free sweet kitty, chase yarn balls and play in the catnip to your hearts content CU.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear of you and your family's loss - RIP little CU


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss  That is so sad. I will give Jesse extra hugs when i get home for you. She looks like a really beautiful cat. You guys are in our thoughts<3


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of CU. Sending you all, especially your brother, strength.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cu*

I am so very sorry about your cat, CU.

I know she will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry!! I just read your blog... made me cry so hard.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss - doesn't matter whether it's a dog, cat,bird or goldfish - they all form a big part of our lives in one way or another and their loss hurts us, especially when they have played big parts in our life.

Sleep softly little CU


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious CU.....it seems like its just never enough time we have with them.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about CU.
Like you said, he was a part of your life!
My sympathies go out to your family and you.
RIP CU!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Melissa, I'm so sorry about CU's passing. It is so hard to say goodbye to those pets that we grew up with. Special prayers going out to your brother, but also to you.

Burg and Bailey will be sure to comfort you in this sad time.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and your brother, RIP CU.
I loved CU story on your blog and all those wonderful pictures. Need tissues now...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Seems the older any pet lives, the harder it is to lose them. 

She certainly lived a long and full life. Treasure the memories. 

Very sorry for the loss. I have a very soft spot for the kittehs.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of CU. I've loved and lost many kitties over the years. CU lived a long life and was dearly loved...I hope your brother is able to find comfort in his memories.


----------

